# Ordered a Beretta Neos



## ctrcs (Dec 23, 2011)

Ordered a new Beretta Neos today; Bud's had a price I just couldn't pass on and I sold my plinker awhile back and needed a new one.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

You're going to have a great time with it.

Get the 4.5" or the 6er?

AFS


----------



## PapaHades (Feb 13, 2012)

Was torn between the Ruger Mark III and the U22 Neos...ended up with the Neos because I liked the feel to it and have zero regrets and imo best plinker I own.. and I own quite a few. Enjoy!


----------



## ctrcs (Dec 23, 2011)

I got the 4.5, but may pick up one of the longer barrels.


----------



## ubaldorobles (Jan 16, 2012)

I've got the 4.5" neos. shoots all high and hyper vel 22 ammo without problems. I shoot steel matches often with it (iron sights). I oil it lightly at about the 75 round mark (out of a 150 round match) and it keeps shooting flawlessly. good, solid pistol. got mine for $229 at an academy sporting goods store. less expensive than the rugers and brownings.:smt1099


----------



## capgun (Jan 27, 2012)

Compared to the Ruger field strip is a breeze.


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

Love mine too, got the same deal at Academy as robles did. I shoot every Friday night at the range and its still one my favorites! My Walther is a really close second to it.


----------



## benchbear (Mar 4, 2012)

ubaldorobles said:


> I've got the 4.5" neos. shoots all high and hyper vel 22 ammo without problems. I shoot steel matches often with it (iron sights). I oil it lightly at about the 75 round mark (out of a 150 round match) and it keeps shooting flawlessly. good, solid pistol. got mine for $229 at an academy sporting goods store. less expensive than the rugers and brownings.:smt1099


I'm glad to read about the accuracy of the 4.5". That's the model I ordered yesterday, and then had regrets: "Oh no, should I have ordered the 6" for accuracy?", etc. etc. Your post put my mind at ease.


----------



## Jeremy55 (Mar 3, 2012)

I liked the feel to it and have zero regrets and imo best plinker I own.. and I own quite a few


----------

